# Tourism



## eduard85

Hi guys,

I am trying to translate the word *Tourism *into Czech and I am not sure if the following 3 options are interchangeable:

*Turismus
Cestovní ruch
Turistika*

Could you please help me?

Thank you!


----------



## krb74

Hi,

I would say that *"turismus"* and *"cestovní ruch"* are interchangeable.

*"Turistika" *may be used in the same sense but it seems to me that it rather refers to the sport/activity.


----------



## eduard85

Thank you for your quick reply.

By tourism I mean the industry or business.

I don't know what is meant by tourism as a sport.


----------



## krb74

Yes, *"turismus"* and *"cestovní ruch"* refer to the industry, etc. *"Turistika"* is more like hiking and this sort of activities.


----------



## eduard85

Thank you very much for the clarification!


----------



## winpoj

Bude to asi vysokým věkem, ale já "turismus" vůbec nepoužívám a štve mě, když to vidím - podle mě je to slovo, které se používá kvůli tlaku angličtiny. Viděl jsem dokonce nedávno článek, který měl v titulku "vesmírný turismus" - to odjakživa byla "vesmírná turistika".


----------

